# Help w/ TC Sounds Subwoofer



## SoCaL081 (Apr 20, 2009)

I've had a few 12" Eclipse subs such as a SW9122DVC, SW8122DVC & a SW8102DVC which from what I hear were made by TC Sounds but I got a actual TC Sounds TC-1000 12" sub that is a single 4 ohm I believe but can't find any info on it. The sticker on the magnet says it was made in 2007 but I really want to get the specs on this thing. I also wanted to see if this TC-1000 is any better than this Eclipse SW8122DVC I have right now. Hopefully someone can help me out. Thanks in advance!


----------



## firey_kimchi (Feb 5, 2011)

Here's some info on the TC-1000

View attachment TC Sounds (TC-1000).pdf


----------



## 1fastRR (Mar 2, 2019)

You interested in getting rid of any of the eclipse subs


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I see you got your answer but for others future reference.

If they look exactly the same(except input leads) they probably are. So Eclipse ts parameters will get you close. However those baskets and cones were used for several woofers so compare magnet and spiders.


----------

